# Overstaying a Visa in Mexico



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello. I am here working in Mexico with my FM3. When I came here, the school where I work did not inform me that my daughter needed an appostille. I sent for one many, many months ago but never heard anything back. Thus, my daughter has overstayed her visitor's visa. We want to leave in July, but will we have problem coming back in? Does anyone know about this? Oh, she is 8 years old.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ouch! I assume that INM wanted an apostile of her birth certificate. That should have been available from the secretary of state in the state of her birth. Not having it would require that your daughter leave Mexico on or before the 180 days on her FMT. Staying longer makes her an illegal alien in Mexico.
You should not have depended upon the school, or even an attorney, but should have gone directly to INM. Since it appears that you have a current immigration document, but she does not, it will be difficult for her to leave by land, unnoticed, as you will have to get stamped in and out. As such, I suggest that you visit INM, explain the situation and pay her fine as you leave the country. Hopefully, re-entry won't be a problem.

You should probably call the appropriate secretary of state and request expedited service, by FedEx, before going to INM. Keep the shipping information and proof of your original request. Maybe INM will forgive the fine and allow your daughter's 'tramite' to proceed.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Ouch! I assume that INM wanted an apostile of her birth certificate. That should have been available from the secretary of state in the state of her birth. Not having it would require that your daughter leave Mexico on or before the 180 days on her FMT. Staying longer makes her an illegal alien in Mexico.
> You should not have depended upon the school, or even an attorney, but should have gone directly to INM. Since it appears that you have a current immigration document, but she does not, it will be difficult for her to leave by land, unnoticed, as you will have to get stamped in and out. As such, I suggest that you visit INM, explain the situation and pay her fine as you leave the country. Hopefully, re-entry won't be a problem.
> 
> You should probably call the appropriate secretary of state and request expedited service, by FedEx, before going to INM. Keep the shipping information and proof of your original request. Maybe INM will forgive the fine and allow your daughter's 'tramite' to proceed.


The school has written a letter and my hubby is taking it to INM on Monday. I don't want problems when we come back into the country. The school never told me about the appostille for my daughter's birth certificate until I got here, which is what complicated everything. I sent for it, but I don't know if my card didn't have money on it or what went wrong, but in any case I never heard from them. So, that's how we got to this point.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

TamiJ said:


> The school has written a letter and my hubby is taking to to INM on Monday. I don't want problems when we come back into the country. The school never told me about the appostille for my daughter's birth certificate until I got here, which is what complicated everything. I sent for it, but I don't know if my card didn't have money on it or what went wrong, but in any case I never heard from them. So, that's how we got to this point.


Oh, and her tourist visa expired in January, so it has been 5 months that she has been here without her necessary papers. Plus, we are leaving on vacation to the US on July 3.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you leave on your vacation, you must stop at INM and have your FM3s stamped on a 'Salidas' page in the booklet. You will be given an FMM form, part of which must be retained and presented to INM when you return to Mexico. At that time, they will stamp your FM3 in the 'Entradas' page.

Your problem will occur when your daughter has no INM document to present. So, be prepared to pay a fine. It is determined by the number of days that one has been in violation. If it is over 180 days more, you may have additional problems. So, I suggest that you smile a lot when you take that letter to INM and hope that they can find a solution. Did you ever contact the Secretary of State by phone and ask them to expedite an apostile? INM may not be willing to accept your lack of action as an excuse.

Let us know what happens. Others may be in similar situations and will benefit from your information.


----------



## Darren Alexander (Jun 5, 2010)

I had a similar thing occur and I paid the fine and went to Washington state to visit, came back and entered with no problem.

I imagine the fine for 5 months over, would be about six to nine hundred pesos.

They arent mean about it, like the US. Dont worry.


----------

